#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Divination >  >  >  Pyromancy

## Vermillion

I've read a little on the subject, but all I can glean so far is that it's out of style and it's probably going to cost an arm and a leg to get started. I don't suppose anyone knows of any reputable books, pages, etc, on the subject? Just a nudge in the right direction.

----------


## Tryptaminescape

Isn't pyromancy just divination by flame? All you need is a candle or an open flame. Unless you're talking about something else.

----------


## Vermillion

> Isn't pyromancy just divination by flame? All you need is a candle or an open flame. Unless you're talking about something else.


Supposedly there are several different varieties and details. But it's the same copy-pasted definition of said varieties and a pinch of Greek history everywhere I look, so even I can't tell you much about what I want.




> are you talking of the craft of starting fires with no matches? like a fire starter?


No.

Unless I'm mistaken, which I could be. I'm using it in the divination sense.

----------


## Tryptaminescape

What are you speaking about when you say it's going to cost so much to get started? As above stated, Agrippa is a nice place to start. 

The Philosophy of Natural Magic Index There's a book he wrote and you can read the whole thing for free.

----------


## Vermillion

> it depends on what you want to accomplish. it is usually candle magick, but it can be done with any type of fire. try cornelius Agrippa.


I'll look into his work, thanks!




> What are you speaking about when you say it's going to cost so much to get started? As above stated, Agrippa is a nice place to start. 
> 
> The Philosophy of Natural Magic Index There's a book he wrote and you can read the whole thing for free.


Goodness knows how much searching I'll have to do or how many books (at what price) I'll have to get before I can build a good foundation. Nothing sinister (though maybe taking off a finger wouldn't be that bad).

Thanks for the link! Some of this I think I can get right to reading, some of it I might need to backtrack a little for.

----------

